# Wide calve snake boots



## Ca1297 (Feb 1, 2012)

Anyone know of a company that makes a wider calve snake boot???


----------



## Wile E Coyote (Sep 12, 2011)

I have very large calves and the only ones I have found were Ultra Snake Boots from Bass Pro Shops they are lace up.


----------



## Ca1297 (Feb 1, 2012)

Appreciate it


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Any lace up boot will accomodate large calfs. I use the Danner Lace ups.


----------



## Ca1297 (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah I have a pair of lace up chipps and do not like the way they fit an how long it takes to lace up every time, but I found a guy just through looking online and he bought a pair of pull on chipps and took them to a boot shop and the widened the whole upper boot and it looks really good so I'm probably just going to do that.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I solved that lace up problem. I have two sets of laces on the boot. One short pair at the bottom so I can lace them like a shoe and I leave the laces at the top side just loose enough I can slip my boots on and off without undoing the top laces. Plus it keeps your legs a lot cooler not having the tops tight against your leg.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

The only ones that sorta fit were the Foreverlast. And had to have those modified but the way they are built allows it.


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

I wear lace up Chipp. I had a buddy that does leather work make me a set of speed laces like firefighters use. They lace in and you never touch the laces again. just use the zipper to get them on and off. Really helps when hunting where there's a lot of stickers.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

Does any one know a shop that can stretch boots? I have some Danners that I need more room in the ankle area.


----------



## Santbowen (May 15, 2012)

Chippewa slip on boots have very large calves.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Dad has large calves and he wears a pair of the Cabela's brand that zip up on the back instead of the side. He likes them. Also Redhead rubbersnake boots are good. Make sure you get the inserts.


----------

